# Pacific crossing



## Rogerbass (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm an Aussie. I've been living in St Petersburg, Florida, for the past 10 years.
I lost almost everything in the housing crash.
I just got back from Oz because I didn't lose quite everything in Florida. I still have my 37ft Irwin. I'm going to sail it back to Cairns, Queensland. We'll be leaving after Christmas. Have a couple of crew but they're only interested in going as far as the end of the Canal with me. I need a couple to help me make the Pacific crossing.
Anyone interested?


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

That's a big trip, a big commitment. Post it in "Crew Wanted" and find other crewing websites. You'll need to post your qualifications as captain. I got crew on this website for a delivery up the East Coast. (They were great) You want about ten applicants for every final crewman needed. Some will commit, then withdraw. Good luck, let us know how it works out.


----------



## wayne56 (Mar 28, 2009)

Good advice Wandering Star. I responded to a Sailnet "Crew wanted last year, and had a great atlantic crossing on a 52' ketch with a crew of 2 Italians, 2 Canadians and a South African. Only the Italians knew each other, but we were lucky to all be team players without big egos. Before the skipper and I confirmed the deal, we met twice, and I checked out the boat and its gear in detail and had a chance to review the resumes of the other crew.

Wish you best of luck on your adventure Aussie...


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Sounds like a great adventure Wayne.


----------

